# Hold-down clamp for drill press



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable 15" drill press (floor). The cast iron table has T-slots in it that are rather wide. The slot is 5/8" wide. I noticed there are T-slot hold-down clamps with 1/4" bolts. That head would slip through the slot. Even a 3/8" bolt may slip through. Any suggestions on how to rig up a hold down clamp? Thank you.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

I could imagine using your own bolts with proper fitting heads and make a wooden clamp on the bandsaw.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

Fender washer?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Make a few square hardwood block spacers that would span the cast iron T slots, and drill a 1/4" diameter hole in the center for the clamping bolts. Be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Simplest solution, find some hold downs with bolts that fit your t-slots.

Best way is to get some nuts that fit in the slots and go from there.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Or buy the whole set, like this one
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007D...i=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=holddown+clamp


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up getting 1/2" carriage bolts which seem to do the trick and don't spin when tightening. That set is rather nice though d-slat.


----------

